# New To Forum Whizzer & Hills Can U Convert To Chain Drive



## Ron7Cav (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi All,  New to the forum and bought a Whizzer J. I bought it for all the parts as the bike needs too much work. I plan to put the motor on another frame and was wondering what is the best way to get more power for hills. I don't care about going faster but would like more power for hills. 20 MPH would be fine .
Also instead of the belt drive is there a way to convert the J motor/ drive train to a chain drive. 





This is the bike I want to put the J on and use the brass tank on rear. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. I hope I uploaded pic correctly.

Thanks,   Ron


----------

